# Show & Swap Meet Neenah Wi.



## Shawn (Jul 28, 2017)

This one should be good like the Appleton one last weekend. Wouldn't miss it but I'll be in Princeton Mn. with my Brother for vintage snowmobile swap and grass drags.


----------



## mynameislegion (Aug 19, 2017)

BTT


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 21, 2017)

Always a good event,  weather forcast is excellent. 
See ya there


----------



## willswares1220 (Aug 23, 2017)

Balloontyre said:


> Always a good event,  weather forcast is excellent.
> See ya there



See ya there,  Ivo


----------

